# My pets



## zeezombiedoll (Sep 26, 2007)

Just thought I would share some of my pets with yous 


Tom (sadly he died a few months ago  )

















Chole


----------



## zeezombiedoll (Sep 26, 2007)

Chickens

(This one is of smike, she was so amazing, her beak was twisted from when she hatched but sadly died just last week..)













Ducks (Too many of them to try and name


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your pics. 
So sorry you lost Tom and Smike.


----------



## Rees2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Cute ducks.The baby chicken is cute too.R.I.P Smike R.I.P tom.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 31, 2007)

Sorry about your losses. You have some beautiful pets.


----------



## barbie69 (Oct 31, 2007)

Very cool, interesting and diverse pets. They are all sweet looking and I am sorry you lost Tom and Smike. It is never easy to lose a loved one. 
Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------

